# Psp LCD screen cracked



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,
I own a Psp slim 2000. the LCD screen is cracked and I want to buy a LCD screen and install it myself. I was wondering if anyone has any tips or a good manual on how to properly remove and replace a Lcd screen Thanks :wink:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I can't say how to do it on a PSP, but I have done it for two cell phones (Sidekick 3 and Moto V360). The moto was the first screen i changed and it wasn't too bad but I made one mistake, going too fast and not fully taking it apart (being lazy) and I caused a flex cable to be woren out faster. You shouldn't have this type of problem, but if you haven't seen the inside of the psp, just go slow. 
For the sidekick, it was a pain to get to the screen, and in the end I bought a whole new assembly because they used a lot of glue and just not that easy to get to without messing anything up but you shouldnt have that type of problem.

I do find youtube to be a big help in projects like this also - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vSJrZyCUsA (you can find a better video and I would take it apart more gently then this perosn does)

Also, I normally lay out all the screws in order so I can later put each back into the same place it came from (it lets you know the right type of screw is going in if they used a few types and it is also helpful to know if you missed any screws and where they came from)

this video is actually better I think
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3n1oTRl9KM

I would also use the right tools so that way you don't fight with it and so that it comes out better (the finished project I mean)


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use egg flats for small items so I don't lose them or mix up my screws. Larger items go into jars, while electronics get put in anti-static bags.

As Snoopdogie187 as said, go slowly and carefully, and if you find you can't remove something, don't force it. You may have missed a screw or clip.


----------

